

Dropbox in 1996 - mwumva
http://web.archive.org/web/19961226140230/http://www.dropbox.com/

======
falava
They launched with the domain getdropbox.com and only after being succesful
they were able to buy the real dropbox.com from the previous owner.

------
ward
> Dropbox was founded in 2007 by Drew Houston and Arash Ferdowsi, two MIT
> students tired of emailing files to themselves to work from more than one
> computer.

<https://www.dropbox.com/about>

------
bluesign
it was getdropbox.com at its launch AFAIK.

------
barrynolan
Always fascinating to go back in time. Have a look at Twilio
[http://web.archive.org/web/20081216031744/http://www.twilio....](http://web.archive.org/web/20081216031744/http://www.twilio.com/)

What's interesting is the consistency of message to this day - simplicity, pay
as you go, no Shenanigans Pricing, no contract.

~~~
mattdeboard
While 2008 is technically "back in time" the OP is interesting because
technologically 1996 was another era. 2008 was a few years ago. "To this day"
indeed.

~~~
Ecio78
Another era but, more important, another service...

------
ari_elle
Am i mistaken when saying that the website's design is pretty good for 1996?

~~~
mattdeboard
Don't be a fool, I don't see a single <blink> tag. How can this be considered
"good"???

~~~
Vivtek
No starry background, either. How are we supposed to know it's in Cyberspace?

